# Fiducial Markers



## caromissunc1 (Jan 23, 2012)

We have a female patient with posterior wall bladder cancer.
The surgeon inserted fiducial markers near the tumor site on posterior wall.  Is there a CPT code specific for markers in the bladder?  I could find one for bladder neck and prostate.  But not one for this area.
Any ideas?
Thanks for the help!


----------

